
CSR8510 Chipset Fries MBP 16“ Bluetooth Module - jereees
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250944058?answerId=252394171022#252394171022
======
BrandiATMuhkuh
Why does Apple seem to ignore that the issue even exists. For me this is
serious enough to call for a recall. The computer has a major flaw somewhere.
And Apple don’t even seem to care. The issue is several months old. No
response other than replacing logic board, and this without fixing the real
cause of the problem.

------
jereees
Discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/eaihtz/strange_bluetoo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mac/comments/eaihtz/strange_bluetooth_issue_with_16inch_macbook_pro/)

